
Tutorial: Set up a production-quality Kubernetes cluster on AWS - kelseyevans
https://www.datawire.io/guide/infrastructure/setting-kubernetes-aws/
======
alpb
> Using Amazon Web Services (“AWS”) because of its best-in-class commodity
> “run-and-forget” infrastructure

[citation needed]

The title needs AWS as it's pretty much not applicable to anywhere else. I
would be more interested in a bare metal tutorial for production grade
clusters.

------
QuinnyPig
I wonder how this stacks up against Kelsey Hightower's "Kubernetes the Hard
Way." [https://github.com/kelseyhightower/kubernetes-the-hard-
way](https://github.com/kelseyhightower/kubernetes-the-hard-way)

Looks like bakeoff season...

